# difference between Gheenoe and River Hawk???



## White_Fly

Just a bit of History. Harley Gheen a few years ago licenced the manfacture of Gheenoes to a few other manufactures. One of those folks was in central GA. Things went OK for a while but there was a problem with QUALITY Control and there were some Gheenoes that were going out of the GA plant that were subpar. Harley had to and did stand behind them. There were some other problems also. It is my understanding that he choose to pull their licence to build Gheenoes. They made some minor modifications on the boats and brought them out as RIVERHAWKS. Harley could have probably stopped them but because of the SUBPAR nature of their products he chose not to, figuring that they would not likely be around for very long and likely would not impact him greatly. They were in out out of business for a number of years. Their quality varied depending who he could find to do the fiberglass work and how much he had to spend on the raw products but from what I have seen most fell in the subpar range compared to Gheenoes. Riverhawk has gone through a couple of new owners over the past few years, the most recent of whom is a nice guy and is trying to put out a good product and is trying to stand behind his boats. He seems to be doing both. Is he a good guy? YES he is. Are they Gheenoes? no, Do they look like Gheenoes? yes. Are they good boats? The new ones seem to be! Would I trade my Gheenoe for one? Not on your life 

Jim Farmer
Owner of White Fly2.0
An LT25DH Gheenoe


----------



## backwaterbandits

Well said Jim! Dave


----------



## hmaadd29

Thanks, 

That's some good info.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

I've seen both up close and personal - and both 2007 and older models. This seems to be a pro Gheenoe site since few if any River Hawk owners post. Here is what I've found in my search for a new boat. Older boats - Gheenoe hands down for finish and both were stable (Gheenoe Classic vs River Hawk B-60) - but River Hawk with the extra beam and 5" outrigger was rock solid stable. River Hawk had a ton more room.

Newer boats - Gheenoe Classic 2006 (short front deck) with back deck and tiller engine. This was a nice boat and fished nice. Got a little spray but not much - nice finish with a sprayed gelcoat. Speed was good and quick to plane. Not sure why but at times, it would tip a little but not enough to loose footing. As we all know, it's a tight fit inside but still has room. This boat had one battery and a trolling motor bow plate and a 6 gallon tank with a Yamaha 25 two stroke. 

River Hawk Kingfisher - guys, this was a nice boat! Finished out nice with a white and blue spec gelcoat - custom trolling motor mounting pad - a ton of room with two huge casting decks. River Hawk's front deck was like a aircraft carrier with a huge storage box and a 30"W x 22"D open storage area under front deck too! This boat had 2 batteries under the deck along with seveal tackle boxes - and still had some room. Deck was 58" long and wide with the dry storage compartment measuring 22"W x 34"L. Center flat floor from edge to edge measured 54"W at rails x 52"L from front deck to back deck. Back deck was 44" from transom. I contacted River Hawk and they said that they can cut out 8"-10" of front deck (where underneath storage is) to create flat floor space of 62"-64"L x 54" wide at rail. Keep in mind that the floor area is another 6" wider. The boat was finished out nice with electrical, edges, trim, etc. This boat was a beautiful Royal Blue and had a nice Nissan F18 on it.

Also - and this is important to me - the River Hawk is all composite and rock solid and the transom (38" at top and at least 50" at bottom) was rock solid as I pulled on it hard trying to get some flex - none at all.

As for speed - River Hawk jumped on plane and really flew with the Nissan F18. I guess the extra beam helped here but the RH did something that the Gheenoe didn't - it seemed to lift a hair and rode great. Once we came to rest, well - there was no comparison on the stability. The wider beam and 5" outriggers made a huge difference. 

I figure the new LT25 would be more like the River Hawk Kingfisher in stability and speed but guys, I've constantly read posts dogging River Hawk and I seem to be the only one that has been in a new one. 

Think about this - when Lee Iacocca took over Chrysler - he made a huge difference in just a few short years. The new owner at River Hawk has done the same - these boats are for real and a nice ride.

Now I will say that Custom Gheenoe offers more options as far as deck configurations and customization - but RH is a very nice and well built boat. I compare it to the MV model I've seen from CG with the solid front and rear decks and storage underneath but RH does put a couple of nicely finished dry storage boxes and/or livewells in the boats and offers stick steering, two center consoles, tiller, etc. As I've said before - I'm glad to see RH working hard to build a great microskiff. Competion is good for the consumers not to mention - I was told a true 16' River Hawk with a 72" beam is coming soon - rated for a 40. Got to love that -


----------



## tom_in_orl

Forget the bias. We all have some. And before you go after me realize I have reached out to the new owner of RH and made him aware of this site in a very friendly manner. 

With that said. I am curious are affiliated with RH? If so how?

Also, why are you touting bigger being better? 72" beam and 40 HP? Nothing exicting about that. We are here because we are into the micros.


----------



## Gator_Bob

Anyone thinking of buying into a microskiff should do due dilligence and look at the market of all models in their price range. This includes both Gheenoes and Riverhawks. Although both models look similar, it would due justice to go for a ride on both to see for yourself which is best suited for your needs. Just reading good/bad reports will not help in understanding the differences like a ride in the models. This is just what I did. I belong to a fly fishing club and there were Gheenoes and Riverhawks that club members had and I rode in both and had a good impression of both. I settled on the Riverhawk Kingfisher edition due to the real estate it had on the decks (I run an 18 hp 4 stroke). This model is great for fishing the grass flats in north Florida and is equally suited for the wide parts of the St. Johns river.


----------



## Guest

> .... I am curious are affiliated with RH? If so how?


I want to know the same. :-/ I've read the 25 posts and something is fishy IMHO. I was holding out till I read the last post.

If you are affiliated with RH you might it would be best to come forward now, but with being on board for 21 days with 25 posts mostly promoting RH I am suspicious. Think of me as the shiller killer.


----------



## Lil_Tate

Difference?
Gheenoes are better.
EOS


----------



## costefishnt

oh man...the things i could say. i say it about other boat builders, but i have decided unless i can say it directly to ones face i will secretly laugh at said boats and continue to enjoy my gheenoe.

oh, and ron gets my super sly digs at others


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> .... I am curious are affiliated with RH? If so how?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the same. :-/  I've read the 25 posts and something is fishy IMHO.  I was holding out till I read the last post.
> 
> If you are affiliated with RH you might it would be best to come forward now, but with being on board for 21 days with 25 posts mostly promoting RH I am suspicious.  Think of me as the shiller killer.
Click to expand...

x's 2


IMHO I think my gheenoe is perfect, why would i look at another boat? I have faith in gheenoe, I dont know enough about Riverhawks, only the fact that the original guy tried stealing a design of another boat builder and put his name on it. [smiley=badidea.gif] What is so special about a riverhawk anyway? It looks exactly like a gheenoe except its NOT!!


----------



## Gator_Bob

Yikes!!

All TomFL wanted to know are the merits of the different manufactuers, Gheenoe/Riverhawk.

Whitefly gave some info on the history of both with general info

Georgia Skiff gives a lot of info on the Riverhawk.

And now the forum degenerates into berating remarks and questions of credibility and motives. Does this speaks volumns of individuals who can not hold an academically honest discussion about the merits of their boat brand? 

I don't see Riverhawk owners trashing Gheenoe owners or hells bay owners trashing Gheenoe owners or other brand owners trashing the brands of others.

Is this unique to Gheenoe owners? 

I must say that when I joined the forum I was not prepared for the hostile attitude toward other brands. All I wanted to do is learn from others about the micro skiff and how others fish from them, not be brainwashed about Gheenoes as if it was a religious cult.


----------



## Un-shore

> .... I am curious are affiliated with RH? If so how?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the same. :-/  I've read the 25 posts and something is fishy IMHO.  I was holding out till I read the last post.
> 
> If you are affiliated with RH you might it would be best to come forward now, but with being on board for 21 days with 25 posts mostly promoting RH I am suspicious.  Think of me as the shiller killer.
Click to expand...

Me wondering too now! [smiley=watching-you.gif] RIVERHAWKAKAKAKAKAKAK! [smiley=bigun2.gif] GHEENOE ARMY FOREVER! HOO-RAH!


----------



## phishphood

Can't we all just get along!!lol


----------



## Un-shore

> Can't we all just get along!!lol


 No! We Will Never Forget! RIVERHAWKAKAKAKAK! [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> .... I am curious are affiliated with RH? If so how?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the same. :-/  I've read the 25 posts and something is fishy IMHO.  I was holding out till I read the last post.
> 
> If you are affiliated with RH you might it would be best to come forward now, but with being on board for 21 days with 25 posts mostly promoting RH I am suspicious.  Think of me as the shiller killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> x's 2
> 
> 
> IMHO I think my gheenoe is perfect, why would i look at another boat?  I have faith in gheenoe, I dont know enough about Riverhawks, only the fact that the original guy tried stealing a design of another boat builder and put his name on it. [smiley=badidea.gif]   What is so special about a riverhawk anyway?  It looks exactly like a gheenoe except its NOT!!
Click to expand...


Sorry, wasnt trying to be negative. I never even heard of a riverhawk until after I bought my gheenoe. My question is where is there a riverhawk dealer? i will go there and look at one, better yet, Ill give a ride on my boat to whom ever owns a riverhawk gives me a ride on his/hers, I would LOVE to compare the two.


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Man I just want to ride in one of the new LT and the new RH..... 
Otherwise I'll just keep my mouth shut. ;D

btw: Does RH have a website?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Man I just want to ride in one of the new LT and the new RH.....
> Otherwise I'll just keep my mouth shut.  ;D



Sam, Ill give you a ride on my lt15, imho its just as nice as the lt25 only a couple inches difference. both are extremely nice rides too. let me know, would love to have aboard my fishing machine.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

BTW I think more riverhawk owners if they are on this site, should speak up, lets here what they have to say, im all ears!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> Man I just want to ride in one of the new LT and the new RH.....
> Otherwise I'll just keep my mouth shut. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Ill give you a ride on my lt15, imho its just as nice as the lt25 only a couple inches difference. both are extremely nice rides too. let me know, would love to have aboard my fishing machine.
Click to expand...


Cool I'll take you up on that offer.. Rob "inboardgheenoe" was suppose to give me a ride last weekend but he was a no show! :'( :'(


----------



## Guest

> Yikes!!
> 
> All TomFL wanted to know are the merits of the different manufactuers, Gheenoe/Riverhawk.
> 
> Whitefly gave some info on the history of both with general info
> 
> Georgia Skiff gives a lot of info on the Riverhawk.
> 
> And now the forum degenerates into berating remarks and questions of credibility and motives. Does this speaks volumns of individuals who can not hold an academically honest discussion about the merits of their boat brand?
> 
> I don't see Riverhawk owners trashing Gheenoe owners or hells bay owners trashing Gheenoe owners or other brand owners trashing the brands of others.
> 
> Is this unique to Gheenoe owners?
> 
> I must say that when I joined the forum I was not prepared for the hostile attitude toward other brands.  All I wanted to do is learn from others about the micro skiff and how others fish from them,  not be brainwashed about Gheenoes as if it was a religious cult.


X 2, I dont know why u guys debating over this??  why does microskiff.com  created for?? 

if u guys want to debate over this?? take this debate over to customgheenoe, ECC, Hellsbay, and Riverhawks.....

Guys and Gals......shut your smacky crappity turd! ;D and let's have a friendly conversation here!

Gheenoes suk!

ECC suk!

Hellsbay suk!

Riverhawks suk!

I'm suk

you SUX!

end of story........I'm going fishing now....see-ya


----------



## Guest

> Yikes!!
> 
> All TomFL wanted to know are the merits of the different manufactuers, Gheenoe/Riverhawk.
> 
> Whitefly gave some info on the history of both with general info
> 
> Georgia Skiff gives a lot of info on the Riverhawk.
> 
> And now the forum degenerates into berating remarks and questions of credibility and motives. Does this speaks volumns of individuals who can not hold an academically honest discussion about the merits of their boat brand?
> 
> I don't see Riverhawk owners trashing Gheenoe owners or hells bay owners trashing Gheenoe owners or other brand owners trashing the brands of others.
> 
> Is this unique to Gheenoe owners?
> 
> I must say that when I joined the forum I was not prepared for the hostile attitude toward other brands. All I wanted to do is learn from others about the micro skiff and how others fish from them, not be brainwashed about Gheenoes as if it was a religious cult.



All I want to know is where the information is coming from and all I'm saying is if you go back and read through the posts, it reads like an add for Riverhawk.

Sorry, but I read a lot of forums and you would be surprised at the amount of "planted" information. If he's rubbing elbows with the owner, fine, just disclose it.  I would welcome someone (or the owner) to the site with first hand information without shilling.

I personally went to bat for the RH guys in the beginning since I look at them at least twice a year. If I told you where, I'd have to kill ya. ;D ;D ;D but I will tell you all the models are side by side in the air condition so I'm in no hurry.

FYI - while both boats discussed are great IMHO, neither suits my needs. As far as my preference, I have friendly relationship with Pugar - I don't care what boat he builds.  If I lived in GA, it may be the other way around but it is what it is.


----------



## TomFL

Yeah, didn't mean to open a can of worms here. Both boats looked similiar and I was looking for honest insight into both models from people familiar with BOTH boats. There are some features on the RH boats that interest me, particularly the flat floor and missing seat in the duck models. 

Honestly I think it'd be hard to F up a boat like this, providing the hulls are very similiar. There's just not much to either boat, which is what makes them both inexpensive, lightweight, and.....MICRO. 

I travel a bunch between S FL and GA. I will be about 60 miles from the RH factory for the next week or so. If I have time (read: If my wife lets me) I will swing by the RH factory and give a report on the boats. 

-T


----------



## Gator_Bob

Captnron

Now thats an intelligent responce that speaks well of a persons views. It would be nice if all posters were this articulate. Thanks


----------



## Gator_Bob

TomFL:

If you get to North Florida I would be willing to let you operate my Riverhawk and judge for yourself.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

What a joke - yeah, that's me - affiliated with River Hawk. I don't even own a micro skiff! You gheenoe guys need to take a lesson from River Hawk, ECC, and even Peenoe. ECC shows alot of class on their forum where they refuse to give any negative comment on other boats - River Hawk and Peenoe stated that Gheenoe's were great boats but wanted to sell their boats in a positive way. Not one time did they speak negative about a Gheenoe. Yet another case of having class. 

I've read on here how River Hawks break in half and almost kill people but not once have I read where people have lost their lives in another micro skiff. ShinerKiller can enlighten you on this with a PM he received. That article wasn't posted on here for one reason, class. 

Now I'm affilated with River Hawk - well, when I buy one - I guess I will be. Last - I spoke to CG (Pugar) too. He too represented the Micro Skiff market with class and did not comment in any negative way about other boats - only represented his company and boats with class and was willing to help in any way possible to build me a great boat. He's got so much business - he must have an army trying to run business off. Maybe he will see this and come on here himself to calm the waters.

Oh yeah - why is it that SHIT HAPPENS is okay yet the word "Damn" is changed to "Dang"? Just wondering -


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Wow - it must be automatic or someone has fast fingers!


----------



## Guest

> TomFL:
> 
> If you get to North Florida I would be willing to let you operate my Riverhawk and judge for yourself.


What part of N. FL are you in?


----------



## mygheenoe1

my riverhawk boat is now for sale starting bid $50 (just kidding ) i love my coleman canoe


----------



## Guest

> What a joke - yeah, that's me - affiliated with River Hawk. I don't even own a micro skiff! You gheenoe guys need to take a lesson from River Hawk, ECC, and even Peenoe. ECC shows alot of class on their forum where they refuse to


Wooaha there. [smiley=chill-pill.gif] We're just asking.

For the record, I'm not aware that Peenoe or Riverhawk even have a web site with a forum. Please post the links for us to see.

ECC does not encourage talk about any other boats (positive or negative) on their site and since it's their site it's within their rights but IMHO it does not lend to a "healthy" conversation. Thisis the only site that I'm aware of that encourages discussion about all small boats. We will tell you up front that this forum is best taken with thick skin.


----------



## mygheenoe1

http://www.riverhawkboats.net/


----------



## Guest

> http://www.riverhawkboats.net/



and the other one Dave?


----------



## Garry

> http://www.riverhawkboats.net/



Ummmmmmmmm...... I think this is the wrong website.... ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1

http://www.riverhawkboats.com/index.htm


----------



## Guest

> http://www.riverhawkboats.com/index.htm



Yes, I know about this one but "no forum" was my point.

Is Peenoe even in business anymore?


----------



## Garry

Thats more like it...

I seen that they have poling platforms for them..... Never seen one before...... anyone know how stable it would be ON the platform???


----------



## tom_in_orl

RiverHawk owners are welcome here but don't expect the company history to just go away. My advise to all of you is just the history subject. Its not your cross to bear. Stick to the boats strengths and weaknesses. Talk about outfitting the little boats and fishing from them. If the owner of of RH wants to chime in on his feeling regarding the company's history he will. An email with a link to this thread has been sent.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Peenoe - www.spiderboats.com

Click on the link right below the header/title and you will see that they build a nice boat too. Below is the information on that page. As you can see, they use alot of good materials and even vacuum infuse with kevlar. I know, I know - just a kick off of a Gheenoe.

Peenoe Features
Compare Listed features see why you would want to consider purchasing a Peenoe.


Class One
Canoe Style, 11’
Peenoe, 15’8”
Northern Flight, 12’6”
SportPeenoe, 15’11”
SportCanoe
Canoe Style Seats, Live-well available in some models.

Class Two
14’ SportBoat
15’11” SportCanoe
16’1” Classic
All Three of this style Boats Available with a Casting/FlyDeck

The following features are why you would want to consider purchasing a Peenoe.
Vacuum Infused Hulls, with Epoxy/Vinyl Ester Resin, Kevlar & Core Material.
Minimum weight, Very Abrasive Resistant, High Elongation Factor, Extreme Strength!

“V” style bow, 12” Sides, Wider Transoms, 5” Outrigger, Flotation Foam, Length &Beam,Rub Points are Kevlar Lined, PVC core, Superior Stability, Horsepower Rating, Seat mounting access

1. “V” Style Bow: The “V” Style deflects the water away from the boat. (Drier & Safer Ride)

2. 12” Sides: More comfortable in rough water and much drier, the double wall cavity is larger to hold more flotation foam.

3. Wider transom: Improved stability, can handle heavier Four Stroke Outboard Motors, higher Horsepower.

4. 5” Outrigger: Wider by as much as 2” increases the stability. They also have a negative rake creating a higher ride.

5. Flotation Foam: Due to the higher sides and larger seats there is simply more room for Flotation Foam.

6. Length & Beam: Measure centerline length and compare. The beam is the widest part of the boat & ours is at the water line.

7. Kevlar Lined Hull: We install Kevlar in the outrigger & center chine of the boats.

8. PVC Core: Increases strength reduces total weight.

9. Superior Stability: Stability is increased due to a wider beam, wider outriggers, and wider transoms.

10. Horsepower rating: Length of the boat and width of the transom determines the HP rating of the boat. (Compare Hp Ratings)

11. Swivel seat mount access: No jack nuts here. You can use S.S. hardware since you have access to the underside of the seats.

We do not make an inexpensive boat, but we do have excellent quality with a safe and dry ride for our preferred customers.

Oh yeah - I'm affiliated with Peenoe too and it's great that you sent the owner of River Hawk a link to this thread. I'm sure you will see a classy response representing his company.


----------



## TailStalker

I'd sure like to see some pics showing the build process. If the materials are true in what they use...then there's a big difference on the finish/weight/strength of them from the other builder.

Kev


----------



## mygheenoe1

we know someone that can start a riverhawk forum


----------



## Guest

> Peenoe - www.spiderboats.com
> 
> and even vacuum infuse with kevlar.
> 
> Oh yeah - I'm affiliated with Peenoe too



OK, the site says "vacuum molded" which doesn't mean "infused". It could be "infused, but I doubt it. Reads like a hand layup and bagged. 

Unless you have first hand knowledge that it is infused?


----------



## TailStalker

Ron calling the kettle black. i read that too dude. Dat's why I wanna see some pics man.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

All I know is that today I called the cell number listed on the website and the owner answered. If I recall correctly - he used vacuum infused. Right or wrong - they use some top materials and nobody on the forum can deny it. Epoxy/vinyl Ester is serious - kevlar - and below is on their website - 

Vacuum Infused Hulls, with Epoxy/Vinyl Ester Resin, Kevlar & Core Material.
Minimum weight, Very Abrasive Resistant, High Elongation Factor, Extreme Strength! 

Not to mention - the specs on the sides and transom - and 5" outrigger width. River Hawk has a 5" outrigger width too. 

Now - the above is right off the front page of the website and on the link just above it. I don't see molded - I see infused!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I don't see Riverhawk owners trashing Gheenoe owners or hells bay owners trashing Gheenoe owners or other brand owners trashing the brands of others.
> 
> Is this unique to Gheenoe owners?


No. You just need to get around a little more. Gheenoes take a bunch of flack from the locals too. HB owners on a different site refuse to call a Gheenoe a boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> River Hawk has a 5" outrigger width too.



What do you mean by outrigger?

This?


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Again - Vacumm Infused, epoxy/vinyl ester resin, kevlar and core material - plus...

5” Outrigger: Wider by as much as 2” increases the stability. They also have a negative rake creating a higher ride.

Okay - I'm done messing with the ARMY - but if what I see, read, and heard today on the phone are true - someone out there builds one heck of a micro skiff.

And no, I am not affilated with Peenoe now. They don't pay as much as River Hawk.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

;D ;D - pretty good Tom.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Oh yeah - why is it that SHIT HAPPENS is okay yet the word "Damn" is changed to "Dang"? Just wondering -



Its an auto filter. It was there when I built the forum. I have added a few words over time but not much. Our forum favorite is fuck ;D


----------



## TailStalker

GS,

The members on here are all having fun here and don't mean to be ruffling your feathers. I just hope they use the materials/process they list as the price doesn't seem possible if they are offering that at the listed prices. If they offer that method as something extra and show pics...then yes, it's a good skiff. However, most builders that use any kind of high-end materilas or methods are always willing to show them off. for some reason they tell you what they use but not showing it. why is that?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

And yall thought I was a trouble maker [smiley=1-lmao.gif] i know, iknow....... [smiley=stfu.gif] [smiley=stfu2.gif] 

[smiley=supercool.gif]
gheenoes rock!!!!!


----------



## TailStalker

this thread reminds me of the HB,GB, and the Bt... ;D
so now we got gheenoe,peenoe, and river hawk :


----------



## costefishnt

Class?


Thats rich! i refuse to retort to this comment only because this aint my board, and I dont wanna upset its creator...

ok, wait...I cant hold back....

peenoe, stole the Gheenoe. They were contracted by gheenoe to build Gheenoes, they didnt do a good job thus terminated, however they kept building this thing called a peenoe....yup thats classy.

river hawk...another splashed gheenoe. yup thats classy.

lets not forget a very close to home builder either. APC, man they can splash a nice gheenoe. I love the classieness.

to be honest, i could care less who splashes what boat. good for the splasher. If some one found a way to make gheenoe better, well good for them. My loyalty resides in Gheenoe not only for the product, and its ORIGINALITY, but the people who make them. 

now, with all that said, i would like to say....

Mission accomplished.

Thanks for playin, hope to see you on the next thread!


Oh, and everyone knows, I have no class, and could care less about having it. Now where did i put mah beer?


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Exactly - but you never see anyone trashing a Gheenoe! They are nice boats and in some minds, the only nice boat built in the micro skiff market - well, except for ECC and that's because you all know each other. By the way - didn't a big Gheenoe man for years end up going to ECC? Mention his name and I will know it - Capt. something if my memory is correct.


----------



## TailStalker

> Exactly - but you never see anyone trashing a Gheenoe!  They are nice boats and in some minds, the only nice boat built in the micro skiff market - well, except for ECC and that's because you all know each other.  By the way - didn't a big Gheenoe man for years end up going to ECC?  Mention his name and I will know it - Capt. something if my memory is correct.



Don't drag us in this thread please...LOL
kevin


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

You got it - I meant Exceptional Comment Costeficent - ;D


----------



## Un-shore

> Class?
> 
> 
> Thats rich! i refuse to retort to this comment only because this aint my board, and I dont wanna upset its creator...
> 
> ok, wait...I cant hold back....
> 
> peenoe, stole the Gheenoe. They were contracted by gheenoe to build Gheenoes, they didnt do a good job thus terminated, however they kept building this thing called a peenoe....yup thats classy.
> 
> river hawk...another splashed gheenoe. yup thats classy.
> 
> lets not forget a very close to home builder either. APC, man they can splash a nice gheenoe. I love the classieness.
> 
> to be honest, i could care less who splashes what boat. good for the splasher. If some one found a way to make gheenoe better, well good for them. My loyalty resides in Gheenoe not only for the product, and its ORIGINALITY, but the people who make them.
> 
> now, with all that said, i would like to say....
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> Thanks for playin, hope to see you on the next thread!
> 
> 
> Oh, and everyone knows, I have no class, and could care less about having it. Now where did i put mah beer?


 x2 and Harley could have *BURIED* these guys in court and didn't! Talk about class! Gheenoe is the original and the best no matter the age or condition. I would rather restore an old Gheenoe than any other knock-off in better condition. Gheenoe's are a purpose built skiff by a genius for geniuses. [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## JRH

Lots of shills on this thread. Didn't think that's what this forum is about. :-/


----------



## Guest

I used to own a hell's bay whipray for 2 years (damn, I miss this boat so much) and I used to think a gheenoe is a CANOE but it's true.........lol. Gheenoe is a true canoe! Not a boat. GheeNOE equal caNOE. I used to own a Gheenoe classic and it's a pretty good boat but my old whipray floats shallower and a pole a hell a lot better and quietier than my old classic.


----------



## Un-shore

> I used to own a hell's bay whipray for 2 years (damn, I miss this boat so much) and I used to think a gheenoe is a CANOE but it's true.........lol.  Gheenoe is a true canoe! Not a boat.  GheeNOE equal caNOE. I used to own a Gheenoe classic and it's a pretty good boat but my old whipray floats shallower and a pole a hell  a lot  better and quietier than my old classic.


No it is not a caNOE, it is a GheeNOE, itis a hybrid of a canoe and a boat. If you don't know the history it is designed to be more stable than a canoe by the addition of built in outriggers and a strenghthened transom for larger motors. I'll bet that your old whipray does pole better and shallower. It is a technical skiff, Yes? I'll bet that my Gheenoe can get in a lot tighter spots than any tech skiff. Could you throw a tech skiff in the back of your truck if you wanted to. could you portgage a tech skiff over a berm or road? Could you paddle a teck skiff quietly down a back water creek with out disturbing the bottom? Could a canoe rip across the lagoon 20+ mph without worry of capsizing? An addition of a poling platform to a Gheenoe is on of the many customizations that you can do to it and is what sets it way apart from a canoe. Is it perfect? Depends on your definition. If your idea of perfection is owning one of the most versitile boats ever devised than you need to look no further than the Gheenoe. Sorry that it does not fit your needs. I believe the original question was what is the difference between the Gheenoe and the Riverhawk. If you don't have a comment regarding this subject, leave this one to us schills


----------



## Guest

Un-shore,

I already knew the whole story about a gheenoe.....I'm just teasing the gheenoe owners about it. I've been around it for a long time. The reason I want to buy a NMZ is because I can buzz all over in wekiva river and Gheenoe events......u guys know what I mean.....lol. I had been in microskiff.com since the begining.

I don't want to use top notch microskiff with a 20hp honda hitting the logs or tight turns in places so that's why I'm getting a NMZ and I'm still proud to be part of a gheenoe owner and always be.


----------



## Guest

> Again - "Vacumm Infused", epoxy/vinyl ester resin, kevlar and core material - plus...


You keep using "infused" and it does not show that on the site. (Unless I just missed it. :-/ ) Please show where they are "infused".


This is what I find on the site and don't see anything about "infused". :-/

"Durability - All hulls are *vacuum molded *with Kevlar, PVC Core, and Fiberglas, using Epoxy/Vinyl Ester resin. We use Kevlar for puncture resistance not lightness of product. The most vulnerable part of the hull is the gel-coat, therefore we offer a sprayed on urethane bottom protector. This product is similar to truck bedliners that are on the market."


----------



## Guest

> River Hawk has a 5" outrigger width too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by outrigger?
> 
> This?
Click to expand...


Tom,

I told you not to post the picture of my secret project. [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Guest

> I don't see Riverhawk owners trashing Gheenoe owners or hells bay owners trashing Gheenoe owners or other brand owners trashing the brands of others.
> 
> Is this unique to Gheenoe owners?
> 
> 
> 
> No. You just need to get around a little more. Gheenoes take a bunch of flack from the locals too. HB owners on a different site refuse to call a Gheenoe a boat.
Click to expand...


X2. And ya aint seen nothing till you witnessed the HB / BT war.  It too is best with a cold one.


----------



## Un-shore

> Un-shore,
> 
> I already knew the whole story about a gheenoe.....I'm just teasing the gheenoe owners about it. I've been around it for a long time. The reason I want to buy a NMZ is because I can buzz all over in wekiva river and Gheenoe events......u guys know what I mean.....lol.  I had been in microskiff.com since the begining.
> 
> I don't want to use top notch microskiff with a 20hp honda hitting the logs or tight turns in places so that's why I'm getting a NMZ and I'm still proud to be part of a gheenoe owner and always be.


I figured you knew the history being a founding member and knew that you most likley had experience with them. I was pretty sure you were teasing Gheenoe owners. I should have seperated my points as I was trying to convey my feelings in general to the populace and should have started out saying "For those who don't know the history...)  I didn't mean to direct it towards you.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Again - "Vacumm Infused", epoxy/vinyl ester resin, kevlar and core material - plus...
> 
> 
> 
> You keep using "infused" and it does not show that on the site. (Unless I just missed it. :-/ ) Please show where they are "infused".
> 
> 
> This is what I find on the site and don't see anything about "infused". :-/
> 
> "Durability - All hulls are *vacuum molded *with Kevlar, PVC Core, and Fiberglas, using Epoxy/Vinyl Ester resin. We use Kevlar for puncture resistance not lightness of product. The most vulnerable part of the hull is the gel-coat, therefore we offer a sprayed on urethane bottom protector. This product is similar to truck bedliners that are on the market."
Click to expand...


maybe his brain is infused? lmao!!!


----------



## Guest

> Again - "Vacumm Infused", epoxy/vinyl ester resin, kevlar and core material - plus...
> 
> 
> 
> You keep using "infused" and it does not show that on the site. (Unless I just missed it. :-/ ) Please show where they are "infused".
> 
> 
> This is what I find on the site and don't see anything about "infused". :-/
> 
> "Durability - All hulls are *vacuum molded *with Kevlar, PVC Core, and Fiberglas, using Epoxy/Vinyl Ester resin. We use Kevlar for puncture resistance not lightness of product. The most vulnerable part of the hull is the gel-coat, therefore we offer a sprayed on urethane bottom protector. This product is similar to truck bedliners that are on the market."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe his brain is infused? lmao!!!
Click to expand...


OK AD, do I have to play the [smiley=stfu.gif] card? ;D ;D

I really want to make sure he understands the difference. Hand layup and bagging in the right hands is my preference but I would like clarification on the "infusion" for this manufacturer.. Like TailStalker said, most would boast if they were using it.  Just keep adding 1 + 1 and getting 3 :-/


----------



## TailStalker

Well...
I'm happy to report that they DO infuse! Although the use of fitting/placement are a little wack for such a small part and the "flow media" they use is not my cup of tea, they do infuse. I wish more builders would and if they are using vinyl instead of poly it would be a better product then some of the other types of now hybrid's ( excluding our Gladesmen of course ) ;D 


If more builders infused we'd have better pricing and the industry as a whole would be building better stuff!

Hope this helps the debate? ;D

Kevin Fenn
East Cape


----------



## Guest

> Well...
> I'm happy to report that they DO infuse!


Phone call? Why don't I see it on the site?


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Thank you Kevin! Boy, you have some kind of good spy system working for you.  So what boat companies do use the vacuum infusion system - which we all know is tops. Not to mention, any company that does this and also uses epoxy/vinyl ester resin, kevlar, and core materials - and all composite - has one heck of a quality boat. Give me some names of companies that do this kind of work.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Whoops...hit the button twice.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Captnron

http://www.spiderboats.com/

It says "infused" right on the front page. Click on the blue link right under Peenoe boats and it says alot more. 

Hope this helps -


----------



## Guest

> ... vacuum infusion system - which we all know is tops.


Now that's a can of worms.   but I'm leaving this alone. 



> .Give me some names of companies that do this kind of work.


 Maverick on the HPX series for one.


----------



## Guest

> Captnron
> 
> http://www.spiderboats.com/
> 
> It says "infused" right on the front page. Click on the blue link right under Peenoe boats and it says alot more.
> 
> Hope this helps -



Thanks - read the "alot more" but missed it on the front page. 

Feel better knowing my math is OK 1 + 1 + 1 ='s 3 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

LoL - by the way, Captain Ron was one funny movie.


----------



## White_Fly

What is the *MOST* registered boat in Florida? :-/


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

I checked - it's the Cruise Ship Crystal Punch bowl at J.C. Penny. Mainly registered for weddings but very big with over 30,000 registered to seven cruise lines. That's the most registered boat in Florida. ;D

By the way - what is the *MOST* registered boat in Georgia, Tennessee, and Alabama? I have a feeling we're about to hear from the Tracker Marine Army!


----------



## White_Fly

I am sorry this one got started. It has hurt some feelings I'm sure. And it probably is going to keep Georgia Skiff from getting the best boat for his needs. 
Jimbo is a nice guy and I spent a lot of time showing him the Light! I fear he is gonna mess up now and go to the DARK SIDE. I hope not! 
However, life is a learning experience and you can learn from other people's experience or you can do it all on your own. Best of luck along the way!
*The way things are going at Lake Lanier right now we all should be looking at those LA MUD BOATS.*


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Smile Jimbo - but my name is Robert - Bob for short.  Just messing with you. Boy you are right - Lanier is going to be empty soon.


----------



## Guest

> I am sorry this one got started. It has hurt some feelings I'm sure. And it probably is going to keep Georgia Skiff from getting the best boat for his needs.
> Jimbo is a nice guy and I spent a lot of time showing him the Light! I fear he is gonna mess up now and go to the DARK SIDE. I hope not!
> However, life is a learning experience and you can learn from other people's experience or you can do it all on your own. Best of luck along the way!
> *The way things are going at Lake Lanier right now we all should be looking at those LA MUD BOATS.*



Well, this should have been a healthy debate, but Georgia Skiff is going to have to remember that the views expressed on this forum are not in any way directly associated with Unlimited Glassworks aka Custom Gheenoe. This is a microskiff forum and Pugar has his own forum @ customgheenoe.com.

He needs to also remember while the Gheenoe owners are cult like, the loyalty of the Gheenoe Army was earned over years and years due a small company taking into the consideration it's customer's needs. If he deals with Pugar, he will understand this.

The other companies, however they ended up with their designs, can only hope one day they will have such a following.

I'm not bashing the other builders as I have looked at them for years, but a part my decision was based on the number of loyal customers that wouldn't even consider looking at another boat because they didn't feel the need.

They only important thing is that he gets the best boat for his needs no matter what anyone on this forum thinks.

The [smiley=soapbox.gif] is clear.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

quote]


OK AD, do I have to play the  [smiley=stfu.gif] card? ;D ;D

[/quote]


np :-X


----------



## Guest

> .. I have a feeling we're about to hear from the Tracker Marine Army!


Don't start with "Johnny" aka BPS.  He ruined some of my favorite boats.

Mako - Loved them - now I wouldn't have one
Sea Craft - see Mako
Silver King - Extinct (except for Dean's ;D ;D)


----------



## costefishnt

I am proud to admit, I am a career Gheemoe Army, special forces, black boats to be exact. 82nd waterborn 12 boatalion. Ghee-Ya!

evreyone else, well yer either a civilian, or the enemy.

Thank you, and good night. I will be here all week.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff

Let me see if I have this right. Captnron thinks I'm pissed off or bothered? That I will allow things said on the board to steer me one way or another? Last time I checked - it was my bank account and my decision. Pugar - I have spoke to him and his remarks were no different than those made by Bob at River Hawk or Vic at Peenoe or Kev at ECC. Not a negative word about the other companies or their products - just what he could do with his boat and how they felt about their product. All the bad talk about other boats came from the board - not Pugar, Bob, Vic, or Kevin. 

I've read how a River Hawks hull cracked and blah, blah, blah - but not a single comment about a Gheenoe hull that cracked. Honestly, I'm not sure I've read a single problem with a Gheenoe. That's a 100% perfection percentage. Then RH and Peenoe stole the hull design (or something along those lines) - which brings me to a few important questions.

How do they do this without any legal action and continue to build boats for 15-25 years or longer? When and how did they steal the hull design. Surely it has a patent? Did they ever have contract to build the boats and if so, which design - all of them? I ask because RH and Peenoe have different specs on most of their boats. 

I actually learned alot from this thread - some good and some bad. But at least we all know more about RH and Peenoe's. You know, an army needs to know all they can about their enemy. 

Just making conversation - it was either get on the board or check out another porn site. I chose you sexy guys again!


----------



## bamaflyfish

I own a Riverhawk (kingfish edition).  I have enjoyed it for just over one year. 

There is a bit of a story behind my choice.  

I had selected every feature I wanted on a microskiff and was ready to order a Gheenoe classic DH.  I visited the nearest Gheeenoe dealer (and i use that term loosely) and was told that they did not and could not order custom boats.  I decided to call Custom Gheenoe direct and place my order, get in line and wait the 16 or so weeks for my boat.  

I called the CG factory and got an answering machine, no problem.  I left a message hoping to get a call in a day or two.  No response.  I called back.  Again, no response.  After repeated messages and no call back I remembered seeing a "custom" Riverhawk at a flyfishing show and decided to look them up.

I found the dealer I had seen at the show and called.  We arranged a test ride/test flycast two days later.  I ordered my boat the next week.  

Oddly enough, I received a call from CG 20 minutes after I placed my order with Riverhawk. Strange.

I understand that my poor customer service experience with CG was *most unusual*, but it was the experience I had.  Bob at Kingfishrightangler (the Riverhawk dealer) was helpful and responsive.  In this case the sale was won by good customer service.  

For sake of disclosure; no I do not own, work for, or shill for RH.


----------



## Guest

> Let me see if I have this right. Captnron thinks I'm pissed off or bothered?


No, not really. My response was to someone who stated that "feelings may have been hurt". Most important thing is that you get the right boat for you. I checked your profile early on, you wear big boy pants by now. 

I just want to make sure information posted is accurate and without shills. It's a long story that I'm not going to tell.



l8tr,
CR


----------



## mygheenoe1

> I just want to make sure information posted is accurate and without shills. It's a long story that I'm not going to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> l8tr,
> CR


i am still at work dont have nothing to do but surf the net i want to hear the long story


----------



## Guest

> I just want to make sure information posted is accurate and without shills. It's a long story that I'm not going to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> l8tr,
> CR
> 
> 
> 
> i am still at work dont have nothing to do but surf the net i want to hear the long story
Click to expand...

Bet you'll want me to tuck you in too.


----------



## costefishnt

bama, i remember your story, and although i do not work for gheenoe, i would like to apologize for your bad service. Pugar at the time was in between office managers, and pugar does not answer phones. This doesnt negate your experience, but i hope you think about gheenoe when you decide to buy another boat someday.


georgia, i love to stir pots, so i hope you understand. i am a die hard gheenoe guy, and any chance i get i will be negative towards other boats. i am an @$$hole tried and true, thats why i am so lovable 

peenoe was once CONTRACTED to build gheenoes back in the day. due to a dispute gheenoe revoked the contract (more or less) they continued to build boats regardless. now. your question as to how they can keep building the boats without legal reprecutions(sp?) anybody can splash aboat, make 15-20% change to hull and call it their own. it is done all over the boating world....

like i said, i could really care less what other companies do, Gheenoes have been splashed by so many companies its almost funny. yes they are stealing business, but gheenoe still comes out clean. it is the original. 36+ years and counting. i have been running them for 20+ years, and will run them until they no loger exist. pugar, harely, and sam are teh greatest guys in the boat business in my opinion, and with this, and the product that they deliver, i am a customer for life.

to each his own. you have to buy what YOUR heart tells you, and just like everything else you hope it works to your advantage. if you would like to know almost everything about gheenoes please PM me your number, i will call you and tell you everything you want to know, if i cant answer a question, i will get teh answer for you. i extend this to anyone curious about a gheenoe. i can only give you very biased opinions on other boats, but hopefully it will give you some facts before you buy anything.


----------



## Un-shore

> Peenoe - www.spiderboats.com
> 
> and even vacuum infuse with kevlar.
> 
> Oh yeah - I'm affiliated with Peenoe too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the site says "vacuum molded" which doesn't  mean "infused".  It could be "infused, but I doubt it.  Reads like a hand layup and bagged.
> 
> Unless you have first hand knowledge that it is infused?
Click to expand...

How did we get here? That link is for the Peenoe boat, this thread is about the difference between Gheenoe and Riverhawk. The difference between Gheenoe and Pheenoe is 15'4" NMZ $1,485 (customgheenoe.com) Pheenoe K 12'6" Sport Peenoe $1,435 (spiderboats.com). The Peenoe is the one that is "Vacuum Infused" not the Riverhawk. I'm really not sure of the process that Custom Gheenoe uses but I'll bet whatever it is, it is of high quality. and for the extra $50 I would rather have the 15'4"  GC over a 12'6" anything. Riverhawks are handlayed fiberglass (http://www.riverhawkboats.com/index.htm) and except for a few minor changes like slight length differences, placement of floatation, and chines are a copy of the Gheenoe invention. Why they are not in court over it may be because Gheenoe builds a far better boat and sell alot more. We Gheenoe owners and enthusiasts know the story behind the Pheenoe also and although the have made alot more changes in the design it is still a rippoff of the Gheenoe invention. I think at this point we should just move the Mason Dixon line a little further south. 

Gheenoe Army Forever![smiley=military-salute.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate

> I am proud to admit, I am a career Gheemoe Army, special forces, black boats to be exact. 82nd waterborn 12 boatalion. Ghee-Ya!
> 
> evreyone else, well yer either a civilian, or the enemy.
> 
> Thank you, and good night. I will be here all week.





I have to agree with Sgt Curtis. I too stand firmly behind the Gheenoe name and the family that makes it.
If you met Harley, Pugar, Sam, or any of the Gheen's you would too. 

Ghee Ya!


----------



## Lil_Tate

> ..  I have a feeling we're about to hear from the Tracker Marine Army!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start with "Johnny" aka BPS.   He ruined some of my favorite boats.
> 
> Mako - Loved them - now I wouldn't have one
> Sea Craft - see Mako
> Silver King - Extinct (except for Dean's  ;D ;D)
Click to expand...

Wooooooaaah there CR, now dems fighten words. 
My SK is the king of microskiffs. 

Plus, you saw my boat after Messy Marvin aka Dave aka Mygheenoe1 had it. I had to clean it for a week to get all the "messiness" out of it.

Now back to the anarchy. Gheenoes rule......Peenoe, APC, RH, all fail in comparison


----------

